# [Wet Thumb Forum]-My Recently 2 ft setup



## Mamano (Sep 12, 2003)

Just too share comments with everyone my newly setup 2 ft tank.Still lookin for foreground plants...









The Full View









My Apistos









Balanasae Jungle









Be Wise enough to know that you do, not know everything.


----------



## Mamano (Sep 12, 2003)

Just too share comments with everyone my newly setup 2 ft tank.Still lookin for foreground plants...









The Full View









My Apistos









Balanasae Jungle









Be Wise enough to know that you do, not know everything.


----------



## Stevenl (Mar 31, 2004)

A lot of potential in this tank....I think the layout is good! Post again when you have found your foreground plants...I am sure it will look good...


















66G tank with 3 wpg NO Fluroscent,and 50/50 flourite substrate, UV sterilizer, DIY CO2 (upgrade soon!)


----------



## NeXuZ (Dec 13, 2003)

What fish do you have in there? They look gorgeous...and so does your tank!

"Life is pleasant, Death is peaceful...It's the transition that's troublesome"
-Azimov


----------

